# Does Analouge satellites transmitting tv channels exist now ?



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

A we receive analogue tv transmission in the 90s ( 1992- 1995 ) is there right now there are some satellites still transmitting Analouge Tv transmission Or Stop now ? Please Advice

Best Regards

A.M. AL-Madhi


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe, but we don't normally cover that in this forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not only that, but if you are truly located where your location says... you couldn't possibly receive satellite transmissions from any of the satellites we'd be talking about here anyway.


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

scooper said:


> Maybe, but we don't normally cover that in this forum.


Thanks scooper for prompt reply . As for your answer ( Maybe ) you do not know the answer of my question .
--------------------------------------------- As for we do not normally cover this in this forum , Actually I posted my question in the section ---------------------------------------------- " General Satellite Discssion " provided by DBSTalk Forum which is just about anything related ------------------------------------------------to satellite that will not fit into the forums above . Then how come you say we do not cover that ------------------------------------------------ in this forum .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-Madhi


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not only that, but if you are truly located where your location says... you couldn't possibly receive satellite transmissions from any of the satellites we'd be talking about here anyway.


Thanks Stewart Vernon for prompt reply . This is a general question for anybody in this world no matter where he is located does he know is there Analouge satellites transmission exist or not ? That is all .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-Madhi


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

al_madhi said:


> A we receive analogue tv transmission in the 90s ( 1992- 1995 ) is there right now there are some satellites still transmitting Analouge Tv transmission Or Stop now ? Please Advice
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> A.M. AL-Madhi


There are a few web sites that show various satellites. This one has a filter for analog channels. http://www.sathint.com/search?custom=analog

Good luck.


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

trh said:


> There are a few web sites that show various satellites. This one has a filter for analog channels. http://www.sathint.com/search?custom=analog
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you very much trh for prompt helpe the link ( http//www.sathint.com ) give me a filter for all analogue channels in all satellites all over the world .

Only there are 35 TV channels and 10 Radio channels Only . Transmitted over only Three satellites Star One C2 70.0 deg. west , Anik F2 111.1 deg West and AMC 11 131.0 deg. West . But unfortunately these three satellites beyond the horizon
at The Middel East Region , The furthest satellite we can receive in the west is at 22 deg West .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-Madhi
.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

scooper said:


> Maybe, but we don't normally cover that in this forum.


Why not bud??

This is the GENERAL sattellite discussion message base.... Anything SAT related can be discussed 

I love analog.... I hope there are some left!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is DBSTalk... with the tagline: "Where the Digital Bit Stream Starts" so, what few analog sources remain are like the FTA section here... kind of small and niche. That's not to say we don't discuss, it's just that there's really not much to discuss.

Add in the fact that the person starting this thread is in a part of the world that cannot receive any of the satellites we would be most likely to discuss here whether they are digital or analog... and it's not likely he's going to find much helpful info.

He needs analog signals from a satellite that he can receive where he is located, in the middle east, and that's a topic not likely to come up here very often since we typically discuss DBS satellites over North America OR digital streaming options worldwide.


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This is DBSTalk... with the tagline: "Where the Digital Bit Stream Starts" so, what few analog sources remain are like the FTA section here... kind of small and niche. That's not to say we don't discuss, it's just that there's really not much to discuss.
> 
> Add in the fact that the person starting this thread is in a part of the world that cannot receive any of the satellites we would be most likely to discuss here whether they are digital or analog... and it's not likely he's going to find much helpful info.
> 
> He needs analog signals from a satellite that he can receive where he is located, in the middle east, and that's a topic not likely to come up here very often since we typically discuss DBS satellites over North America OR digital streaming options worldwide.


To Stewart Vernon , I was expecting a satellite telecomm. engineer to answer my question , because it was simple question no need to discuss anything the answer to my question YES, it exist OR, No, it does not exist No specific locations in this World
Only I need to know do they still transmitting Analouge TV channels or they abolished Analouge transmission completely , that is all .


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

al_madhi said:


> Only I need to know do they still transmitting Analouge TV channels or they abolished Analouge transmission completely , that is all .


Then the link I previously provided answered your question, *Yes, there are still some analog channels being transmitted*.

I did see on a Saudi web site that analog channels in SA "will all be replaced with digital by 2015".


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I find discussions like this interesting despite not being related to most discussions normally at this site.

But it seems that for our new friend Al-Madhi, the current answer to his question is no:

https://itunews.itu.int/en/2346-Switching-from-analogue-to-digital-television.note.aspx


----------



## al_madhi (Sep 25, 2015)

trh said:


> Then the link I previously provided answered your question, *Yes, there are still some analog channels being transmitted*.
> 
> I did see on a Saudi web site that analog channels in SA "will all be replaced with digital by 2015".


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, trh you are correct there still some analogue channels being transmitted I found them the Web site you gave me
At satellites Anika F2 , Star One C2 and AMC 11 .

But regarding Saudi Arabia you are not correct Analogue channels already abolished all Analogue transmission in 1995 no more analogue channels are transmitted , All now Digital transmission .

Best Regards

A.M.AL-Madhi


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's just analog seems to be just about gone everywhere as far as I can tell. Definitely seems to be gone for the major channels/content. A lot of analog-only equipment is pretty obsolete at this point. Seems like anyone making money off broadcast has converted to digital since that's where the money is... and nobody new would jump into analog since it would be expensive with very few potential customers at this point... so you're looking for that small subset of people/companies who still have functional analog equipment, who weren't otherwise forced already to convert to digital transmission, and who still broadcast something relevant to your interests.

It has been a shrinking topic over the last 10 years basically, if not slightly longer.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

C-Band bandwidth isn't cheap either, in the analog era you would need a transponder for each channel, but in the space of one analog feed you can launch about 10 MPEG4 HD feeds. i.e. AMC 10 TPN 3 used to be Nickelodeon East's analog feed, now Viacom uses it for 10 HD feeds, AMC 11 TPN 21 used to be Comedy Central East's analog feed, now it has 9 HD feeds.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, it's just analog seems to be just about gone everywhere as far as I can tell. Definitely seems to be gone for the major channels/content.


Yes its really very sad Stew..... Nothing nicer (OR MORE PURE) than analogue!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

ladannen said:


> I find discussions like this interesting despite not being related to most discussions normally at this site.
> 
> But it seems that for our new friend Al-Madhi, the current answer to his question is no:
> 
> https://itunews.itu.int/en/2346-Switching-from-analogue-to-digital-television.note.aspx


I just skimmed that article, and it looks like an article on terrestrial broadcasting.

www.lyngsat also provides satellite channel lists, but as indicated above, the only reported clear analog channels are for the western hemisphere, with one beamed for North America and the other three for South America. Al-Madhi needs a tall tower.


----------

